# 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Alle

Jetzt war ich mal 3 Tage im Urlaub ( nach 14 Jahren ), und als ich nach Hause kam, stellte ich fest,daß 4 meiner Koi schwarze Punkte hatten. 
Außerdem waren beide Pumpen verstopft, und alle Bakkis in den Filtern spurlos verschwunden !
Ich habe ehe ich weggefahren bin, noch alles überprüft, und als ich nach Hause kam gleich die Pumpen frei gemacht, Frischwasser zulaufen lassen, und gefüttert. 
Mir fiel dann auf, daß die Fische nicht fraßen, das ist heute dann der dritte Tag.
Habe versucht, mit dem Kescher mal den am schlimmsten befallenen rauszuholen, keine Chance. 
Die Bilder sind nicht so scharf, aber vielleicht kann doch jemand was erkennen.


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hmm,
seltsam.. schwarze Punkte ? Was soll das denn für eine Krankheit sein? 

Also Wenn die Fische nicht fressen wollen..
und das schon länger kann es denen wohl wirklich nicht gut gehen  

Und zu den Pumpen, verstopfen die regelmäßig auch wenn du in der Nähe bist?


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Simon, die Grundpumpe setzt sich im Schnitt einmal die Woche mit abgesunkenen Fadenalgen zu, und die Skimmerpumpe verstopft eigentlich nur, wenn sich mal Blätter mit reinziehen.
Die Grundpumpe hat Tannenwedel reingezogen, und in der Skimmerpumpe hatten sich abgestorbene Seerosenblätter festgesetzt, und das Flügelrad blockiert.
Hab ja schon gegoogelt, was das für schwarze Punkte sein könnten, und an Karpfenläuse gedacht ??


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

ich hätte nun auch __ Parasiten wie Karpfenläuse vermutet


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hmm ok,

Aber eine Karpfenlaus solltest du erkennen können die sind ja schon 4mm groß!?

ich würde auf den ersten Blick sagen es sind ganz normale schwarze Punkte, also "pigmentveränderungen" die doch leider normal sind bei Fischen oder Koi...

die Fische hast du doch bestimmt schon lange richtig?

also eigentlich nichts schlimmes nur optisch nicht so schön 

Musste mal näher ran gehen bzw. zoomen 

Hoffentlich ist es keine Karpfenlaus!! :beten

Von weitem sieht es nicht so schlimm aus.. aber wenn es doch welche sind :-O


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo Simon,
es ist definitiv die Karpfenlaus !! 
Ich konnte einen meiner Koi in der Flachzone einfangen, er lag da ganz ruhig rum.
Habe ihn in eine Wanne gesetzt, und ihm ein Salzbad verpaßt. 
Dabei habe ich ca. 15 Läuse abgesammelt und plattgedrückt .
Teilweise haben sie sich durch das Salz von alleine abgelöst, und ich habe sie mit einem
feinmaschigen Aquariumkescher aus dem Wasser geholt.
Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich ihn wieder in den Teich gesetzt.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Anderen einfangen .


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Oh man,

seltsam das es gerade passiert ist, als du mal weg gewesen bist..

Ich hoffe du kannst die alle aus dem Teich entfernen!

Und das es den Fischen wieder gut geht wie vorher!


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Nimm argulol und behandel den  ganzen teich. nur mit absammeln ist es nicht getan! und achte darauf,das sich die saugstellen nicht entzünden.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Ist ja fast misteriös, was so passiert wenn du mal 3 Tage weg bist
Mag nich drann denken, wenn ich mal ne Woche nich da bin


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo Moonlight, danke für den Tip 

Günter,
die waren vielleicht vorher schon da, aber nach 2 Tagen mit Pumpen - Filterstop haben die sich vielleicht explosionsartig vermehrt.
Ich weiß es wirklich nicht !
Mein behandelter Fisch hat übrigens wieder einen Neubefall.
Er lieg wieder ganz ruhig in der Flachzone.
An die Anderen komme ich nicht ran .


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Oh oh, dann wird es zeit das du was unternimmst. ich werd auch gleich mal bissel genauer in den Teich schauen.
Du machst mir echt Angst!!


----------



## Tümpelfischer (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich persönlich kann Kaliumpermanganat empfehlen:
In der Medizin wird Kaliumpermanganatlösung als Adstringens und Desinfektionsmittel zur äußerlichen Behandlung der Haut, u. a. bei Fußpilz oder Windeldermatitis, eingesetzt (ATC-Code D08AX06). In der Notfall-Toxikologie wird burgunderfarbene Kaliumpermanganat-Lösung (ca. 0,1 %) für Magenspülungen bei Vergiftungen nach oraler Aufnahme oxidierbarer Gifte eingesetzt.[6] Ebenso findet es Verwendung bei der Therapie von parasitären Fischkrankheiten. Kaliumpermanganat zerstört Geruchsstoffe und wirkt bakterientötend


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Habe jetzt hier im Forum gelesen, daß __ Sonnenbarsche hilfreich sein können,
hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ??

Hallo Tümpelfischer,
beim Googeln habe ich gelesen , daß Kaliumpermanganat nicht ganz ungefährlich ist,
gibt es denn nichts auf biologischer Basis ?


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Jo,
neben der möglichen Behandlung solltest du schnellstmöglich die Biologie wieder ins Lot bringen.
Viel WW und ein klein wenig Salz wegen dem Nitrit.

KPM ist ein nicht ungefährliches Medikament. Man sollte genau wissen was man macht und auch das Mittel zur Neutralisation zur Hand haben.
Selbst sehr erfahrene Halter haben damit schon Großteile ihres Bestands verloren.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

KPM hilft bei Karpfenläusen nicht. 
Und da sich die Läuse frei im Wasser bewegen reicht auch das Absammeln nicht.
Salz ist gut ... aber es löst nur die Laus vom Fisch ... 
Wenn Du die Biester los werden willst, dann nimm ein Mittel welches speziell gegen Karpfenläuse ist.

Mein Mittel (Argumortus) kann ich empfehlen, das gibt es aber leider nicht mehr im Handel. 
Alternativ gibt es nur noch Argulol. Das wirkt effektiv und 100%ig.

http://www.sera.de/fileadmin/gbi/07584_sera_Argulol_3703_D.pdf

Les Dir das mal durch.
Ich würde um diese Jahreszeit keine Experimente (biolog. Kram) mehr durchführen ... wäre Frühling, okay, aber wir haben fast Herbst ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mandy,
richtig, mit __ Parasiten so kurz vor dem Winter sollte man nicht zu sorglos umgehen.
Nach der Behandlung brauchen die Koi ja auch noch etwas Erholung und Zeit um sich auf den Winter vorzubereiten.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*



Joerg schrieb:


> richtig, mit __ Parasiten so kurz vor dem Winter sollte man nicht zu sorglos umgehen.
> Nach der Behandlung brauchen die Koi ja auch noch etwas Erholung und Zeit um sich auf den Winter vorzubereiten.



Huhu Jörg,

 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Danke,
Jörg und Mandy !
Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung, Salzbad hat nur einer hinter sich, mehr konnte ich nicht einfangen.
Rein gefühlsmäßig hat er das richtig genossen. Habe ihm 2 x alle Läuse abgepult.
Bin grade dabei ca 40 000 l Wasser abzulassen, damit ich sehen kann, wie es unten aussieht, da mein Wasser momentan mal wieder trüb ist.
Dann gibt es Argulol !


----------



## neuemmendorfer (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Ich kann Colombo von der Firma Lernex. Es wirkt gegen alle __ Parasiten!!! Wenn Du schon ein Medikament einsetzen musst, dann ist es natürlich wünschenswert, wenn Dein Teich komplett parasitenfrei ist. Meinen __ Schnecken hat das Mittel nicht geschadet.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Warum gegen alle __ Parasiten, wenn man doch weiß das es nur 1 bestimmter Parasit ist ... das macht man nicht.

Mit solchen Breitbandmittelchen kann man die Parasiten nur resistent machen und wennn man es dann mal brauch, wirkt es nicht mehr.

Du bekommst doch auch kein Breitbandmedikament, wenn man die Krankheit gezielt behandeln kann.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Da ich ja  mit Salzbädern immer gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, aber nicht alle betroffenen Fische einfangen konnte, habe ich am Wochenende schon mal gut 20 000 l Wasser abgelassen und 50 kg Salz reingepackt.
Wie ich grade sehen konnte, sind meine Fische läusefrei !!!
Momentan läuft die Pumpe wieder, um eben noch mal ca. 40 000 l rauszulassen.
Salzbad über 2 Tage reicht, meine ich
Kann ich dann, trotz Salzwasserrest von ca. 10 000 l Argulol nehmen ??
Ist es sinnvoll __ Sonnenbarsche mit einzusetzen ??

Ein Bekannter hat mir jetzt Malachitgrün empfohlen !!  Meinung ???


----------



## Joerg (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Jo,
du musst bei dem Medikament mal genau nachfragen, bei manchen geht das.
Malachitgrünoxalat könnte sinnvoll sein, meist wird es mit Formalin verstärkt.

Da der Winter naht würde ich einen Fachmann zu Rate ziehen.
Falls die Behandlung nicht gut abgestimt war, kann es zu Verlusten kommen.


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Jörg,
am liebsten würde ich gar kein Medikament nehmen, in der Hoffnung, daß das Aufsalzen gereicht hat.
Den Fischen geht es gut, und sie fressen auch wieder. 
Wenn ich jetzt in die letzten verbliebenen 10 - 20 000 l Salzwasser noch Argulol oder Malachitgrün reinkippe,
habe ich die Befürchtung, daß ich durch diese Mischung meine Fische umbringe !


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Liebe Jolantha,

hätteste das Mittel gleich genommen statt erst Salz ins Wasser zu kippen wäre schon lange alles erledigt.
Wie schon mal gesagt ... Karpfenläuse bewegen sich im Wasser voran und nur weil kein Koi eine Laus hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie weg sind.
Ohne dem Mittel, wirst Du sie aus dem Teich nicht raus bekommen und Deine Koi sind den ganzen Winter über gefährdet.

Ob sich Argulol mit Salz verträgt weiß ich nicht ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo Mandy,
Du hast ja teilweise recht, aber da ich 70 000 l Wasser nicht mit Argulol zuschütten kann, und immer 2 Tage brauche, bis ich das Waser abgepumpt habe, war meine 1 ste Hilfemaßnahme eben Salz.
Selbst in unserem Fischladen kann mir keiner sagen, wie die Wirkung in der Mischung mit Medikamenten sein würde !


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Im Prinzip kann Salz ja auch nicht schaden ... nur in diesem Fall ist es einfach mal Schiete. Die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz ...
Jetzt haste noch 10-20'000l Salzwasser übrig ... wieviel kannste noch ablassen um es zu verdünnen?
Für wieviel Liter ist das Argulol?

Ich würde noch etwas Wasser ablassen und dann auffüllen ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mandy,
ich werde heute erst mal unten im Teich eine Grundreinigung durchführen, Pflanzen raus, abspülen und Schlamm
absaugen ! Dann wieder auf ca. 20 000 l auffüllen, um das Salz zu verdünnen, und dann Agrulol rein
100 ml reichen für 20 000 l.
Das Poblem ist eben nur, daß man die Behandlung nach ca. 3 Wochen wiederholen soll ! 
Wenn sich das Wetter noch 3 Wochen so halten sollte, könnte ich meine Fische dann noch solange in dieser
" Pfütze " lassen, oder ??


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Man KANN die Behandlung nach 21Tagen wiederholen ... man MUSS aber nicht.
Bei der Folgebehandlung geht es nur darum, evtl. neu geschlüpfte Karpfenläuse abzutöten.

Ich habe damals auch keine 2. Behandlung gemacht. Das mußt Du selbst entscheiden ob es so viele waren, dass entschrechend viele noch schlüpfen könnten.

Die Fische würde ich nicht in der "Pfütze" lassen. Aber auch das mußt Du selbst entscheiden 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo,

ich hab da noch ne Seite zu Koi-Krankheiten/Behandlungen gefunden.

http://www.gronau.net/Teich/Koi-Behandlung.htm


und nochwas zum Salz:

*Salz* + *Medikamente* im Teich können unter Umständen *tödlich* für die Fische sein, bitte immer erst genau den Beipackzettel lesen.


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mandy, eigentlich sollte meine Frage dahingehend lauten, wie lange die Fische überhaupt in der
Aparol - Lösung bleiben müssen, bzw. wann ich wieder Frischwasser zugeben kann.

Mitch, danke für den Link !


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

So weit ich weiß, benötigt man nach argulol keinen tww. das heißt es baut sich selbständig ab. den zeitraum kann ich dir nicht sagen,da ich damals ein anderes mittel eingesetzt habe (das es leider nicht mehr gibt). frag doch mal bei sera nach. die müssen das doch sagen können.


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo Mandy,
danke für Deine Geduld, und die netten Antworten. Habe jetzt das Argulol besorgt,( 60 km Irrfahrt, weil es keiner hatte ), und werde es heute reinrühren ! 
Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, wie es im Moment bei mir aussieht ,
folgen später.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mensch jolantha, bleib locker . . . es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen  und geduld hab ich in massen  ich hoffe nur,das der salzgehalt paßt. hast du bei sera mal nachgefragt?


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hallo, hatte einfach keine Lust mehr,aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut .
Angefangen hatte es ja damit : Karpfenläuse - das ist komischerweise jetzt das letzt Bild!
Teich abgelasssen bis auf 5000 Liter, 
Argulol reingekippt ---- und schon kippte auch der 1. ste Fisch, natürlich der weiß-rote, der
am schlimmsten befallen war. 
Anderthalb Stunden Herz - und Bauchmassage im großem Netz, dann ging es ihm wieder besser.
Das Verblüffendste war, daß die anderen Koi ihn wieder aufgerichtet haben, mit Anstupsen und bei ihm bleiben !!! Sie haben sich echt die ganze Zeit um ihn gekümmert.
Mein Hund mußte natürlich auf seine Steine aufpassen
Kater war gelangweilt !
Nachdem ich alle Ufermatten weggerissen habe, fand ich auch die undichte Stelle,
und mein Überlauf war ebenfalls undicht !  Alles okay mittlerweile 
Dann noch den Schlamm in die Blumenbeete gepackt, und die Filter gereinigt !
Meine 3 Koikinder haben es auch überlebt.
Bei meiner Roberta entdeckte ich dann noch eine dicke fette Verpilzung, separat gesetzt ,
Salzbad gemacht, mit Braunol behandelt .
14 Tage später alle Läuse weg, Malachitgrün für die Anderen ( stellenweise leichte Verpilzung ) reingetan, und jetzt ist der Teich wieder voll, und alle Fische gesund !


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hi Jo,
toll, dass du es so gut geschafft hast. 
Das war aber schon das volle Programm.


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Jörg, ich war so weit, daß ich den gesamten Teich zukippen wollte .


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Hi Jo,
das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 
Da dir die kleinen so ans Herz gewachsen sind, wirst du das auch nur mal laut gedacht haben (Schei...) und hast dich dann um die recht Aufwändigen aber sehr gut geplanten Notwendigkeiten gekümmert.

Mir war einer letztens aus der IH gesprungen. Als ich ihn fand war er schon recht angetrocknet.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ihn nur mal genauer ansehen und habe den Dreck vorsichtig abgespült.
Dann fing er auf einmal wieder an zu atmen. :beten Die Massage hab ich dann noch etwas weiter gemacht.
Die Flossen sind mittlerweile auch gut nachgewachsen und er schwimmt fröhlich mit den anderen herum.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Du meine güte, das ein koi bei der behandlung kippt hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. aber 1a maßnahmen. haste prima gemacht . . . respekt. da freu ich mich für dich, das doch noch alles gut ausgegangen ist


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

...das war ja 'ne aufregende Zeit und ein straffes Programm......schön das du wieder alles im Griff hast...Respekt


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Moonlight, ich weiß ja auch nicht so genau, ob man mit Medikamenten behandelte Fische noch
in die Pfanne hauen kann ??


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Moonlight, ich weiß ja auch nicht so genau, ob man mit Medikamenten behandelte Fische noch
> in die Pfanne hauen kann ??



Eigentlich nicht. Zumindest müßten das Medikamente für Tiere sein die der Lebensmittelgewinnung dienen. Und ich denke mal Argulol zählt da nicht darunter.
Wie kommst Du denn jetzt auf diese Idee???

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mandy, einfach nur mal so ! ( Falls er doch gestorben wäre )
 Bin heute mal ein bißchen albern veranlagt,
:sorry:troet
und Karpfen blau schmeckt doch eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Moonlight (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Achso 
Ja, Karpfen blau ist lecker ... aber geräuchert ist Karpfen noch besser. 
Nur ... ich würde die nicht mehr essen wollen.
Wer weiß was sich so alles im Fleisch vom Argulol abgelagert hat 

Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ... wer weiß was im gekauften Fisch/Fleisch so alles drin ist ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: 3 Tage Urlaub - 4 Koi krank !!*

Mandy, Karpfen geräuchert kenn ich noch gar nicht, bei uns gibt es immer nur Forelle .
Aber Danke für den Tip


----------

